# install eclipse



## philo_neo (Mar 13, 2013)

*H*i,

I use FreeBSD 9.1, and I want to install Eclipse and JDK. I do [cmd=]make install[/cmd], I have errors ==>>>

```
s/eclipse.

=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://download.eclipse.org/technology/linuxtools/eclipse-build/3.7.x_Indigo/eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-src.tar.bz2[/url]
eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-src.tar.bz2            100% of  117 MB 1258 kBps 00m00s
=> eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-scripts.tar.bz2 is not in /usr/ports/java/eclipse/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/java/eclipse/distinfo is out of date, or
=> eclipse-sdktests-3.7.1-scripts.tar.bz2 is spelled incorrectly.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse.
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/java/eclipse #
```

Where is the problem?

Regards
phil


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2013)

The file it downloaded may be corrupt. Try removing it and try again.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 13, 2013)

Yesterday my install failed too. Plus it*'*s been having problems with SWF anyway.

There's a patch to use Webkit instead of libxul in last month mailing list that worked on the last build for me yesterday but not on a recent build from the ports (updated).


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Also consider PCBSD you can install all the Utilities you need and also have FreeBSD. I installed eclipse and run python in 2 steps.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, 

Now that FreeBSD is at version 10, I hope that there is *E*clipse Kepler. Has anyone installed *E*clipse *K*epler? And how to install eclipse-devel?

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

philo_neo said:
			
		

> Now the FreeBSD distribution are 10 version, I hope that there are eclipse Kepler.


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. So it's available on all versions (whether or not it actually works is another matter) or it's not available at all. There is no difference when a new release comes out, it's still the same ports tree.


----------

